# Windows Defender Startup Delay



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

I've Googled this to death and have yet to find a satisfactory explanation as to why Windows Defender even has a startup delay or a viable method to change it to Automatic. All is greyed out in Services for the program, so can't do anything there. There was one suggestion to change a value in the registry from 1 to zero, but again Windows would not allow the change.

Not a big deal... Guess I'm just a control freak... 

Anyone got some sage advice on this?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There is absolutely no start up delay on my windows 8 it is immediate
I have pinned it to the taskbar by windows key - type defender - search parameter - apps (applications) on right of screen.
It launches immediately I click the icon

Do you have the settings correctly made.
The ability to schedule a scan still exists, but not using the GUI as on previous editions of Windows
See this for how and for the settings
http://www.winhelp.us/configure-windows-defender-in-windows-8.html#.UjW3I29wbcs

The ability to change the service start type from automatic is a super protected access right.
There are two basic opinions on this
One is that it will be available if for some reason it was changed from automatic by another program
eg it is disabled when another AV is installed

SO PRESUMABLY yours is not automatic.
DO YOU HAVE ANOTHER AV installed

The other opinion is that it is a fault in windows 8.
Either way if yours WAS set automatic I see little cause to trouble yourself about it

Meant in the nicest possible way 


> Guess I'm just a control freak...


I would caution against allowing your control freak to change registry keys to try and amend any aspect

"*Windows Defender has a kernel-mode driver (wdfilter.sys) that registers a Registry callback filter which protects Defender's registry keys*."

This may also help
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows-8/windows-defender

HOWEVER unless you have altered settings in 8 the scan is included as part of automatic maintenance - as is defrag
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...how-do-i/1548fe83-236e-4e72-9bd1-7c7033247d0d


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks for the response Macboatmaster...


> DO YOU HAVE ANOTHER AV installed


 System came with McAfee installed which I uninstalled shortly thereafter using the McAfee removal tool. Defender activated on next boot. So NO I do not have another AV installed.

I've attached a screenshot of the Services Defender Properties. As you can see, the various options are all grayed out. The delay is relatively short ( <1 minute), so this is not a major problem. Just trying to understand what its about.

BTW.... Since I have a SSD installed, defrag is disabled.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I mistakenly thought that you meant there was a delay in opening the GUI of Defender.
That was my error and I realise now that this was not what you posted
The options are always greyed out in services for Defender
If you stop defender from the GUI in settings by turning off real time protection or admin on left pane and then disable there.
YOU CANNOT then turn on by the GUI as it will not open and the service will have changed to STOP and cannot be started from services.
YOU must then go to the Action Centre, where it will warn you that it is turned off and it can then be turned on from there.

My Defender is automatic (trigger start) - AND all sites that I know of that list windows services - standard start type list Defender as

*Windows Defender Service Automatic (Trigger Start) Local System* that is win-help and here is another

http://www.blackviper.com/service-configurations/black-vipers-windows-8-service-configurations/

I have read that McAfee installed when of course Defender is disabled and then McAfee uninstalled using the tool or indeed Norton, changes the start type and if you stop it as above and restart IT MAY change to automatic trigger

HOWEVER I have also read that for some reason some editions of 8 use automatic, some automatic delayed and some automatic trigger

IMHO the important requirement is - is the service running, can I scan on demand and are updates regularly obtained.
ON my 8 and three others I have some involvement with, the updates are extremely regular.
In fact eight definition updates between 15 August and 7 Sept, and others since then.


----------

